# 2cool jam session March 18th 19th



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

We got alot of talented players on here ....I hear that there is a need for live music at the 2cool cookoff March 18th 19th ....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Do they like listenin ta rock music at these 2 cool cookoffs..:rotfl:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

hell they will listen to it all Johnny q there was alot of talk last year of live music ...never seen it oh yea they have a covered pavillion w stage ...but your welcome to come set up at my pit and jam it up we have a good crowed in our area ,plenty of drink and food let me know I have geators to power you up


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have roadie's.. Dang this Marshal stack is heavy, and I ain't gunna bring just 1 axe.. I got a looper a duper and dilli *** and a few other thangs along with a *** load of cords and such... Oh and most importantly.... Is the beer free???????

:rotfl:


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

is the beer free ??????as far as I remember there was not a shortage of Alcholic beverages at least not at my pit... Im sure we can set you up with your own cooler cold beer of your choice


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Who's gunna jam with me??? Cmon boys, cmon out the closet... I got a looper ta help out... This could be a stellar moment in 2 cool time...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll jam with you,but i ain't playing no metal caca!.....i'll even bring the PA and a couple of the jammers.


----------

